# Custom Arrow orders from Gold Tip



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just ordered Ultralight x-cutters custom made to my liking from gold tip. Anybody know when i can expect them in? Anybody use gold tips "build your own arrow" do they come in nice.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Honestly never knew you could do that.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I thought the build your own arrow just printed out what you want.then you take that to your dealer?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

All my hunting arrows come fletched.

Good choice in 3d arrows.
DB


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

I built them on the website it gave me the prices and weight of everything I set them up with the fletching of my choosing even added weights behind the glue in tip it calculates your foc for you then gives you a total. I ended up paying160 shipped but there customized to my liking and it said it usually takes 3-5 business days to fill the custom order before they ship, I was wondering if that was realistic or not.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nobody has ordered custom arrows from gold tip??


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well guess im just gonna have to wait and find out how long it will take


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have and they came right to my house and they were perfect! just as I had them done on build a arrow.I would do it again in a second.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

How long of a wait was it they said 5-7 business days before they ship


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

If they haven't shipped yet I would imagine its due to the holidays.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ya that was my thoughts as well, not to worried about it just want a general idea of when they'd be here.


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have also called goldtip when I ordered from build a arrow and ask there arrow tech some questions and got all the ansewers need. This is a great place to get your arrows and if you are ordering a arrow for a special application like I was it saved me a lot of money.We need to get Tims post as a sticky!


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just got confirmation email that my order has been shipped and on its way so it should be here Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## GOLD TIP 1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Tommy15 said:


> Just got confirmation email that my order has been shipped and on its way so it should be here Tuesday or Wednesday.


Charles, 

We hope you enjoy your X-cutters. The Blue and Black looks great, also hope you like the new improved GT Pin nock, noticed those on your order as well. 
I hope this wasn't too much of a wait, but the holidays and year end inventory had us on a crunch for time on getting these out. 

Once again, hope you enjoy. :teeth:


----------



## scottmilk9 (Oct 4, 2009)

great customer service.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great news! im super stoked to get them in! Got them to match the chill and figured i would try the new pin knocks Thanks for bringing great products and service to the archery world!


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome service from gold tip as always.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well they came in today, and they look awesome. But I took 4 shots at a 5 spot Target first shots with the arrows and the knocks broke on all 4 so I bought some of the older gold tip pin knocks and the first two shots they flat out exploded, so I got ahold of there customer service and i got more knocks on the way but I don't know if they will break or not... And they might not get here in time for my Michigan ibo qualifier this weekend so I'm probably gonna miss it. Very dissapointed in the way these knocks are shooting, And I am glad they didn't break and cause an accidental dry fire on my brand new bow.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I would replace them with shrewd bushings and g nocks. Or get bohning pin nocks.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think im going to get some bohning pin knocks, This is my first experience with pin bushings and i don't think i will use pin bushings again. I liked the design and figured i would try them but hey it's a learning experience.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Where these the HD pin nocks that you had issue with? I think that if your bow is shooting faster than 280 fps you need to use the HD pins.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

Both i bought HD's and two of them literally split right down the middle i decided not to shoot them anymore in danger of an accidental dry fire. I have 6 bohning knocks coming tomorrow and if i like them and they shoot good ill buy 100 of them off their website.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I have no experience with gold tip pin nocks, but I've been shooting bohning pin nocks for years with no problems. Only nocks that break are nocks that get hit. If it is your first time shooting pin bushings, watch them religiously. They are great, but they have a tendency to get slightly bent and it will affect your shot.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

You see the strech marks in the plastic the knocks are definatly no longer useable. The one on bottom is a knock that was never shot the one on top was shot once.


----------



## Tommy15 (Feb 28, 2012)

I should mention that gold tips customer service has been very easy to work with and are getting new knocks to me by friday.:thumbs_up


----------



## neboarcher (Apr 14, 2010)

If you dont mind me asking, what weight is your bow and what bow? I have their pin nocks and they shoot great for me, only time i break them is when i shoot groups. those look like they just spread on you.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Just echoing what Austin said. Goal on all orders in 3-days max. The holidays and end of the year tend to back things up a little so you can expect quick service as long as everything is in stock. Austin and Henry do a great job with your custom built arrows. 







GOLD TIP 1 said:


> Charles,
> 
> We hope you enjoy your X-cutters. The Blue and Black looks great, also hope you like the new improved GT Pin nock, noticed those on your order as well.
> I hope this wasn't too much of a wait, but the holidays and year end inventory had us on a crunch for time on getting these out.
> ...


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

If the nocks are spreading like this they are being subjected to too much force. The GT nocks you have are for bows 285 and under. I would recommend the Uni-bushing with Accu-lite nocks or the "NEW" HD pin nocks. There were some issues with the HD's being brittle last year but the majority of them should be off the market and the new ones are perfect with no issues. The shorter axle to axle bows seem to be the biggest contributor to the fatigue on the small pin nocks. If you are shooting longer axle to axle bows you can take them even a little faster but the safe threshold is the 285. I even had some 43" Axle to Axle bows that would hurt them at 320 but we make the recommendation that the small nocks should not be shot over the 285 threshold as most people are shooting short axle to axl bows and we cant tell what bow they are going to be shot in. Try our new uni bushing and th Accu-Lite and I think it will become your nock of choice


----------

